# College Tour



## Palm Tree Armada (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey guys-
I'm a high school junior and I just got back from an east-coast tour of a few colleges today. Right now Emerson and NYU are at the top of the pack, although if it werent for the prestige and success rate of NYU I think I'd have to admit Emerson stole my heart. 
My question, I guess, is where else do you guys recommend looking? I'm definitely interested in being a film production major and have the ability to start filming freshman year. Would USC, NYU, Emerson, and Chapman definitely be considered the top 4, or would you put a few others in that category as well? Thank you!


----------



## DomRicco (Apr 9, 2006)

I guarantee anyone on this forum would list those 4 over any. They are the only 4 that exist right? Wrong! Don't put blinders on like that. Personally, I would recommend checking out some Art Schools with some good film programs. You would be surprised by some of their innovative curriculums. Incorporating design, photography, and film into one. Plus being around artists of other mediums is a drastically different, and I think positive, environment. Usually they also provide more focused of programs than normal universities.  But some, if not most, are downright lousy so you have to be careful.

P.S. I like your avatar. I watched that film for the first time lastnight. Loved it


----------



## Sean Parker (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm probably going to Evergreen in Washington, and it sounds like an amazing school. There is a very strong film program there, but the biggest draw is how many other forms of art they offer. Getting a well-rounded education in various liberal arts will help make anyone a better filmmaker, so I'd recommend a place like that.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Apr 10, 2006)

I've heard bad, bad things about Evergreen. Overrun with unmotivated pot-smoking hippies or something like that.

Yeah, those are basically the top four schools. There ARE smaller art schools, but they have wildly different takes on film and everything, so you need to be very thorough in your research.


----------



## Andrew Pryymachenko (Apr 12, 2006)

But what about UCLA?


----------



## Palm Tree Armada (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. I was wondering about that too, whatever happened to UCLA, FSU and UT-Austin? 
I've also heard some good things about Loyola Marymount and Michigan, but so far not on studentfilms.com. Any thoughts?


----------



## Evan Kubota (Apr 12, 2006)

Being from Florida, I wouldn't recommend FSU. You're stuck somewhere that is far from the heart of the film industry (on either coast), and the school itself is kind of dismal. Not sure specifically how the film program is, but I can't imagine it being so good that not getting a quality, well-rounded liberal arts education can be discarded.

I knew a guy who went there hoping to transfer into the film program after a year or two (which is apparently what they tell anyone who doesn't get in straight-off). It's never happened to my knowledge.

Rodriguez went to UT-Austin - check out his book and see what he thinks about it 

If you're determined to go to film school, it might even be better to go to a graduate program, thus ensuring that you get a decent degree to start with. You'll also benefit from a more mature perspective, and no one says you can't make films unless you're enrolled in a 'film school'


----------



## M. Night Fan (Apr 12, 2006)

One reason why you might not like FSU is because of the city it says your from... gators...

FSU's film program is amazing,

thats lik eme saying UF's medical program isnt good.


----------



## Evan Kubota (Apr 12, 2006)

Heh, I actually don't care at all about 'school spirit.' FSU is not considered to be the best public school in FL, and our public universities aren't fantastic to start with.

As I said, I don't know specifically about the film program, but you don't just go to the film program, you go to the school itself. A simple warning, no more, no less.

Also Tallahassee is kind of dismal.


----------

